# So yeah... i think i may need help



## Wren Wolf (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok so i have started a all foam head and i need some help
1. is it worth continuing
2. i have choosen my colors Black and Blue but i have no idea how it should be patterned (maybe i need someone to do some concept art for me ???)
3. my next thing is should i do the rest of what i want to do myself or should i commission it out 

oh yeah i have no idea how to fur anything or if i got the right type of fur ... here are some pics 
http://<a href="http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20111211_205116.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/IMG_20111211_205116.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a> 

http://<a href="http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20111211_205108.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/IMG_20111211_205108.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://<a href="http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20111211_205054.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/IMG_20111211_205054.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

http://<a href="http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/?action=view&amp;current=IMG_20111211_205035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/IMG_20111211_205035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


any helo is appreciated


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 12, 2011)

links broken


----------



## Inciatus (Dec 12, 2011)

I think these might be the photos he was trying to show us.

http://s1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee498/wrenthebluewolf/

Also - helo

What is it? Is it a bird with ears or a wolf?


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 12, 2011)

Im thinking it might be a dragon with a "grr" face.


----------

